# Europa league 05 November



## OddsPoster (Oct 31, 2009)

05 Nov 18:00 Anderlecht v Politehnica Timisoara 1.50 3.80 6.00 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Basel v CSKA Sofia 1.61 3.60 5.00 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Dinamo Bucuresti v Galatasaray 2.80 3.25 2.30 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Dinamo Zagreb v Ajax 3.30 3.30 2.05 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Genoa v Lille 2.15 3.30 3.10 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Hamburg v Celtic 1.53 3.80 5.50 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Heerenveen v Hertha Berlin 2.00 3.30 3.40 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Rapid Vienna v Hapoel Tel-Aviv 2.10 3.30 3.20 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Roma v Fulham 1.66 3.60 4.50 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 SK Sturm Graz v Panathinaikos 2.62 3.30 2.40 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Slavia Prague v Valencia 4.00 3.40 1.83 +11  
05 Nov 18:00 Sporting v Ventspils 1.18 6.00 12.00 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 AEK Athens v BATE Borisov 1.40 4.20 7.00 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 CFR Cluj v Sparta Prague 1.85 3.30 4.00 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Everton v Benfica 2.20 3.30 3.00 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 FC Copenhagen v PSV 2.50 3.25 2.60 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 FC Twente v Sheriff Tiraspol 1.36 4.33 7.50 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Fenerbahce v Steaua Bucharest 1.80 3.40 4.00 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Levski Sofia v FC Salzburg 3.10 3.30 2.15 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Nacional v Athletic Bilbao 2.60 3.25 2.50 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Partizan Belgrade v Club Brugge 2.50 3.25 2.60 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Toulouse v Shakhtar Donetsk 2.70 3.25 2.37 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Villarreal v Lazio 2.10 3.25 3.25 +11  
05 Nov 20:00 Werder Bremen v FK Austria Vienna 1.25 5.25 9.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 2, 2009)

I will wait until the Champions league matches pass to start to think about Uefa cup, but at first look Basel to beat CSKA is almost certain.
CSKA took a big beating against Litex in the bulgarian derby 2-0. The coach Luboslav Penev released 9 players from the team, all of them stars, the reason is they were drinking before the match, can you believe this!@! Anyway now they won't play against Basel and as we know CSKA lost the 1st match at home 0-2. Infact there were rumors the same players drunk the night before the match with Minior Pernik, which they lost 0-3 at home. The odds were like @200.0 for 0-3 for Minior.
Anyway Basel should beat CSKA easily. The club is obviosly in knock-down.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 5, 2009)

Heerenveen v Hertha Berlin 

Both teams are performing very bad in their national leagues so Liga Europa is a good chance to do something different. The dutch team has only 11 points after 12 matches in Holland. And in the last round they won 3-0 so this is a sound for a change. And they also beat Hertha in the first match at Berlin. But we cant say the same  thing about Hertha. They are way bad than Heerenveen, 8 losses from 9 matches and 12 matches without a win. This is a match of teams that are in a very bad situation. I think Hertha's coach prfers to stay in Budesliga 1 than to qualify for next round in Liga Europa. That and the better play of Heerenveen makes me think that the *dutch team will w*in.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 5, 2009)

Roma - Fullham

The previous meeting with these 2 teams ended 1-1, where the wolves scored a late goal to win the point. Francesco Totti is definately out for this match, and he will be missed. Burdiso and Pissaro are also injured. Fullham has 6 matches without a loss, 3 wins and 3 draws. Roma is a strong home team, but Fullham's 6 matches without loss make me go away from this match and probably won't make a bet.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 5, 2009)

Genoa v Lille 

This goup B match is very interesting for me. At the moment Genoa has 3 points, Lille are first with 7. The last match between 2 weeks ended 3-0 for Lille. The last 3 times Lille played at Italy ended with wins and no goal was scored at their goalie  :shock: . Lille are 7 matches undefeated in the european tournaments. But Genoa has 6 wins at  home from 7 matches in european matches. Very hard to predict match. My prediction is under 2.5 as this will be tactical match. Genoa can't afford to lose here.


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 5, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> I will wait until the Champions league matches pass to start to think about Uefa cup, but at first look Basel to beat CSKA is almost certain.
> CSKA took a big beating against Litex in the bulgarian derby 2-0. The coach Luboslav Penev released 9 players from the team, all of them stars, the reason is they were drinking before the match, can you believe this!@! Anyway now they won't play against Basel and as we know CSKA lost the 1st match at home 0-2. Infact there were rumors the same players drunk the night before the match with Minior Pernik, which they lost 0-3 at home. The odds were like @200.0 for 0-3 for Minior.
> Anyway Basel should beat CSKA easily. The club is obviosly in knock-down.



3 of the 9 players returned, still Penev didn't say if they will play, the press in Basel really makes laugh out of CSKA. They had an article in newspaper that Basel will play with drunks.


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 5, 2009)

I am also for Roma, Fullham definately showed they don't care for Liga Europa, they have been using different players, substitutes in Europe.
Cluj v Sparta Prague. I think the romanias will win here, they are very strong team. The football in Romania moved a lot in the last 3 years. I think after the loss in Prague they deserve a win at home, also to note that at home Cluj performs always better than away.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello, I think another good bet is Everton. The english team is classes over Benfica.


----------

